# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Kardiologia >  Finder Bitcoin-wallet 2023

## XCCgzangda1s

*Finder Bitcoin-wallet 2022 : Automated Bitcoin wallet generator. With mnemonic and passphrases bruteforces wallet addresses.*

*Proof of Concept*

*Address with balance is saved in txt file*

Address: 17wd8bTwMPYfbo6YwmTFU4xH4hDkd13ATZ
 private key: 0651863bf5d902262b17c4621ec340544ff016752543d99a92  d7d22872d8a455
 WIF private key: 5Hs4yg5HYcAmS97UPgmj54V6Lvmv1yKf4yGWs4qcwkWjB5FFna  z
 public key: 040577b1aa3256fed819174b1e6557d4b269f42e383df393b1  e8a4c6b9d117994
 bc476304738fb948cec05a5d17d0fe6f996e7ec0b4a8e2853e  41d6657f3f41e33

Address: 125Rs7DdFpNdZgxtPvsQXiM3MDsCEt6F49
 private key: 177c1fdf54c4cb646e3425b7756f5c517c740bdc997b59c968  e0a92a0b425f54
 WIF private key: 5HzdUFvvYhiKw97xnZtv5eYWuHKQZ1GMWVChuzkxwuQvrzacPg  5
 public key: 04040e4311b932c26f2172e112d1e37bca43428ea6951e3269  513ecff6dda67dd
 8b39666ef34e1dfd82cfdc689d6099905ed9f291f4b4bdf921  e81d1b657eee1e6

*If you would like to support me, donations are very welcome.*

----------

